# dove one eye closed help



## midnight96 (Aug 22, 2011)

hi everyone,

i recently brought in, what i believe to be a collared dove, after it crashed to my neighbours window and fell in our property. we currently have him/her in a box with newpaper in a quiet room. 

I noticed that one of his eyes was completely shut and the other was open but red, like inflamed or something (i dont know if thats normal for the dove). he also puts his head sideways and never turns to the other side 

It also refuses to eat the grains that i provided and will only drink if i hold the container up to his beak.

can anyone tell me what's wrong with him/her and a treatment. Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Is it an adult bird, with the 'collar' clearly marked? Could you post a (clear) pic or two of the dove, to show how its eye(s) look now.

It's a question of whether its closed eye is a result of the collision or partly the cause of it, really. 

One problem collared doves can get is ticks. See *THIS PAGE* which shows a dove suffering from tick (eye almost closed).


----------



## midnight96 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for info but i managed to call an rescue centre to come pick it up. they said it also had a neck injury and was in pretty bad shape, but hopefully it'll be alright.

thanks again


----------

